# Symptoms better during a cold or flu



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi everyone, I haven't been posting anything lately because I've been trying to stay away from anything DP/DR related to get my mind trained on other things. But, as I currently have a mild head cold / cough / viral infection type thing right now, it reminds me of what I've noticed before -- that my Derealization symptoms are quite drastically improved during the infection and sometimes rebounds to very severe after the infection clears up. Am I the only one who has noticed this? I have some vague theories about this, and will need to research some more, but would like to see if anyone else has a noticeable improvement in symptoms like me?


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

rob35235 said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't been posting anything lately because I've been trying to stay away from anything DP/DR related to get my mind trained on other things. But, as I currently have a mild head cold / cough / viral infection type thing right now, it reminds me of what I've noticed before -- that my Derealization symptoms are quite drastically improved during the infection and sometimes rebounds to very severe after the infection clears up. Am I the only one who has noticed this? I have some vague theories about this, and will need to research some more, but would like to see if anyone else has a noticeable improvement in symptoms like me?


YES!!! This happens to me too. I've posted on here when I'm sick that it feels like the dp and dr are going away. I have been sick 6 times since the end of July, so I've experienced this phenomenon a lot lately. I thought it was just me. I too wonder why that is.


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

Me too. I've notice my dp/dr almost disappears during a bad cold or flu. I think it has something to do with histamine in our bodies. Too much histamine or too little histamine. I'm not really sure what it is. I've read that taking the supplement methionine helps lower blood histamine. But if higher histamine levels (as a result of colds) makes us feel better then how do we raise our histamine without getting crappy allergies?


----------



## ramza04 (Oct 25, 2007)

OMG YES I definitely noticed this. I thought i was just being stupid thinking it was better just because I happened to be sick with a cold/flu, but each and every time that I would get sick, DP/DR would lessen greatly. I find this really strange and wonder if your brain/body or whatever that drives depersonalization kinda diverts its attention towards fighting off the cold and in turn your DP symptoms soften. I used to actually look forward to getting sick lol. Maybe this is something to pay attention to? I dunno.

Status: Less Numb


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Yes, my visual symptoms improve when I have a fever.

Has anyone else taken their temperature and compared symptoms?

When I reach 102 degrees, my vision is normal. A day after returning to normal, I can have a nasty rebound in depression so I compensate now in advance by taking more levodopa. Note however that I have been diagnosed with brain injury and visual symptoms are considered part of that. Also diagnosed with Depersonalization but these symptoms predate the injury.

Overall my visual symptoms vary according to lighting, temperature, fatigue and exposure to chemicals (food additives or odors).

I wonder how many people have been diagnosed with DP when the main problem is actually brain injury? Perhaps it gets complicated since a lot of studies connect altered brain function (injury) with the disorder.


----------



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinteresting. It is like your state of mind is kind of altered very positively by the viral infection, yeah? I'm glad someone mentioned histamine, because that is my main theory as well. Histamine is a neurotransmitter that the levels go up during infections. So, I have never touched histamine altering drugs since I have had this disease, has anyone ever taken anti-histamine drugs and experience a change in symptoms? There is one drug called Betahistine that is used more in Europe than in America, that is supposed to both treat vertigo and increase histamine levels. I would like to stay on this path...this discussion

From wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Histamine_antagonist

IF BOOSTING OUR HISTAMINE LEVELS, SUCH AS OCCURS DURING INFECTIONS IS OUR OBJECTIVE, IT WOULD STAND TO REASON THAT TAKING ANY OF THESE DRUGS WOULD INCREASE OUR DP/DR. BENEDRYL REACTIONS ANYONE?:

H1-receptor antagonists
Main article: H1 antagonist

In common use, the term antihistamine refers only to H1 antagonists, also known as H1 antihistamines. It has been discovered that these H1-antihistamines are actually inverse agonists at the histamine H1-receptor, rather than antagonists per se.[3] Clinically, H1 antagonists are used to treat allergic reactions. Sedation is a common side effect, and some H1 antagonists, such as diphenhydramine and doxylamine, are also used to treat insomnia. However, second generation antihistamines do not cross the blood brain barrier, and as such do not cause drowsiness.

Examples:

* Clemastine
* Diphenhydramine (Benadryl)
* Doxylamine (most commonly used as an OTC sedative)
* Loratadine
* Desloratadine
* Fexofenadine
* Pheniramine
* Cetirizine
* Ebastine
* Promethazine
* Chlorpheniramine
* Levocetirizine
* Olopatadine (used locally)
* Quetiapine (antipsychotic)
* Meclizine (most commonly used as an antiemetic)
* Dimenhydrinate (most commonly used as an antiemetic)
* embramine
* dimethindene
* dexchlorpheniramine
* Vitamin C (also known as ascorbic acid[4]

[edit] H2-receptor antagonists
Main article: H2 antagonist

H2 antagonists, like H1 antagonists, are also inverse agonists and not true antagonists. H2 histamine receptors are found principally in the parietal cells of the gastric mucosa. H2 antagonists are used to reduce the secretion of gastric acid, treating gastrointestinal conditions including peptic ulcers and gastroesophageal reflux disease.

Examples:

* Cimetidine
* Famotidine
* Ranitidine
* Nizatidine
* Roxatidine
* Lafutidine

________________________________________________________________________________________________

NOT TOO MUCH INFO ON THE AGONISTS (HISTAMINE INCREASING DRUGS):

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Histamine_agonist

BUT BETAHISTINE IS ONE: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betahistine

__________________________________________________________________________________________________

Also, quite confusing, anti-histamines are sometimes called sedatives and having anti-anxiety properties, such as the motion sickness/vertigo drug, Antivert (meclozine):

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antivert


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

I wondered about H1 but only could corrolate the temp thing. Anti-histamines usually give me bad anxiety. No problem with meclizine.


----------



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

aaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! I don't know what to say at the moment, but we shouldn't ignore this.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

H* Receptors and histamine was the first thing that I thought of when reading the topic of this thread.

Why is it that ALOT of people on this forum know more about these things than many doctors/psychiatrists? I mean if we could combine all this knowledge in a way that Tommygunz did himself, and maybe in combination with his thread, we could probably help alot of people. There is also the risk of not helping alot of people ofcourse, since I atleast dont consider myself nearly enough educated on this subject. But a studygroup maybe in correlation with someone qualified would be awesome.

PS: I didnt mean to make it sound like Tommygunz thread was bad, That thread is 100% made of win.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Yes I feel more alive too. Also they did some research and it said that mental illnesses are a cause of a bad immune system, don't know how that ties in though...it doesn't make sense. perhaps because our immune system is detoxing so we get these sickness cold flu symptoms, we feel better? perhaps it is a problem with the way we breathe since the nose is always stuffed during a cold? I think that's just my anxiety talking though.


----------



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

babybowrain said:


> Yes I feel more alive too. Also they did some research and it said that mental illnesses are a cause of a bad immune system, don't know how that ties in though...it doesn't make sense. perhaps because our immune system is detoxing so we get these sickness cold flu symptoms, we feel better? perhaps it is a problem with the way we breathe since the nose is always stuffed during a cold? I think that's just my anxiety talking though.


My mind tends to drift toward the histamine theory as well, but you bring up an interesting point...what if during a cold/flu our immune system is active enough that it is suppressing a stealth virus of some sort that 50% of humans have but it's just that we all have and are genetically susceptible to the effects of (hence some genetic susceptibility to "mental" illness in general)? Anyone remember that recent study confirming that chronic fatigue syndrome is indeed caused by a previously unknown virus, where as previously most were considered to just be hypochondriacs or chronic complainers?


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

*Why is it that ALOT of people on this forum know more about these things than many doctors/psychiatrists?*

Here are a few reasons:
1 It's the doctor's job, not their problem - the reality of making a living and time constraints. 
2 Professionals are taught to not get emotionally connected as it might interfere with objectivity. (Depersonalized)
3 It takes decades for research to solidify and trickle to applications.
4 Doctors need to continue to their education. Old habits die hard.
5 Describing symptoms varies with each persons ability to communicate. And our symptoms are many and often shift making this all the harder.
6 Symptoms are often non-specific. Take anxiety or insomnia as examples - could be hundreds of causes
7 Sometimes when trying to help a person, they bite your hand so to speak. One can get tired of this.
8 Reductionism attempts to isolate each problem as its own causing one to miss the forest because of the trees.
9 Look how vague and varied the definitions are for DP, DR, PSTD, DID, etc&#8230; The experts argue endlessly about details. They would do well to focus on what is common. The old: "measure with a micrometer, mark with chalk, and cut with an axe."

*There is also the risk of not helping alot of people ofcourse, since I atleast dont consider myself nearly enough educated on this subject*

Yes, but by communicating we can share and co-learn. If nothing else, it is good practice because dissociative disorders hinge on non-connection, non-communication. If we make mistakes, we do so together rather than isolated and alone. I assumed that was the purpose of this forum though I haven't seen its purpose stated anywhere.

It would be helpful to have more details of which symptoms are better (what way or how) while sick. So far the thread reports: *"state of mind is kind of altered very positively", "Derealization symptoms are quite drastically", "visual symptoms improve", and "I feel more alive too"*

I would also ask anyone experiencing improvements if they have ever tried anti-epileptics. And if these meds had any positive effects. [A lot of meds you wouldn't think about are anti-sizure. For example: Gabapentin, Lyrica and Klonopin were developed (and used) for epilepsy.]

*Also they did some research and it said that mental illnesses are a cause of a bad immune system*

A lot of research is showing that the immune system is tied in with dopamine and other neurotransmitters. The connections are not yet understood. To see an example, Google: "splenocytes dopamine".


----------



## gusano_87 (Oct 24, 2010)

Its because you stop thinking about it so damn much and start worrying about problems that are more concrete.


----------



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

gusano_87 said:


> Its because you stop thinking about it so damn much and start worrying about problems that are more concrete.


I have to disagree .. it's easy to give an easy explanation for just about anything, but you really don't know until you experience something...have you ever experienced something and just known?

Hydroxyzine, an anti-histamine used for treating anxiety .. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydroxyzine


----------



## gusano_87 (Oct 24, 2010)

rob35235 said:


> I have to disagree .. it's easy to give an easy explanation for just about anything, but you really don't know until you experience something...have you ever experienced something and just known?
> 
> Hydroxyzine, an anti-histamine used for treating anxiety .. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydroxyzine


Yes... Ive experienced DP and being sick during it. Whats DP/DR caused by? Anxiety. When you are anxious you are constantly thinking abotu something. When you are sick, your mind and body is focused on getting better, forgetting your anxiety. What do people say solves DP/DR? Not thinking about it anymore.


----------



## nabber (Feb 13, 2009)

I feel better when I have a cold too. I think these 'new sensations' reinforce the feelings I had before DP/DR so I sort of feel normal for a couple weeks.. also the anxiety thing, you focus on getting better


----------



## drew-uk (May 22, 2009)

Iv had a really bad flu for a week now and today i started to feel a bit better, but now my DR is INSANE, we really cant ignore this. but how can you more forward in research?


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

flat said:


> Me too. I've notice my dp/dr almost disappears during a bad cold or flu. I think it has something to do with histamine in our bodies. Too much histamine or too little histamine. I'm not really sure what it is. I've read that taking the supplement methionine helps lower blood histamine. But if higher histamine levels (as a result of colds) makes us feel better then how do we raise our histamine without getting crappy allergies?


That interesting.. ive been on a fairly potent anti-histamine since my DP bagan 8 months ago as my DP came on with migraine. Another question id like answers to.

I find my DR gets worse if i feel grotty with a cold (thankfully i havt had flu since i got DP or i think id be dead!) It feels like im the only one







Anything to do with the pills?


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

bee1 said:


> That interesting.. ive been on a fairly potent anti-histamine since my DP bagan 8 months ago as my DP came on with migraine. Another question id like answers to.
> 
> I find my DR gets worse if i feel grotty with a cold (thankfully i havt had flu since i got DP or i think id be dead!) It feels like im the only one
> 
> ...


Id just like to add that the anti histamin is also known as an anti serotonin agent which confused me as i thought that low levels of serotonin cause DP..

Secondly, the anti histamine does not block your bodys histamine but stops them from having an effect on the blood vessles in the brain (thats why for migraines) i gather.

So they shouldt have much difference on the DP. Please correct me on any of this!


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

go see the article in my thread about strep throat and ocd, or google strep throat ocd and that might help us...


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

babybowrain said:


> go see the article in my thread about strep throat and ocd, or google strep throat ocd and that might help us...


Auto-immune distruction, as opposed to what most people call an auto immune disorder (say, AIDS, where the immune system is slacking rather than attacking) Ive been tested for these.

Secondly (ill touch wood while i write this!) Since ive had DP and therefore reformed my life style (i.e. got rid of stress, eating better etc) ive been 'healthier' than ever (barring all the weird symptoms) and havnt got colds.. even the wart i had on my foot is going!

Ecuse the brackets







Keep me posted on any new ideas.


----------



## codeblue213 (Feb 15, 2010)

That's weird, when I have a cold or flu my DP gets even worse.


----------

